# CCNA/MCSE Coaching center in Delhi?



## mobilegeek (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey

Some of you must have done these courses 

Can you please tell which are the good institute for doing CCNA, MCSE, and other certifications?

Which are the good  institute in North Delhi! Which institutes are recognized as exam centers.

plz suggest


----------



## write2nancy_80 (Feb 4, 2009)

In my opinion Netlabs ITS is good for MCSE and CCNA as the faculty is v good. 

*netlabsits.com


----------



## jodo_institute (Jul 8, 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]Hiii guys if you want to make career in Hardware Networking & Network Security*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Want to do MCSE, CCNA, MCSA, CCNP, CEH, CISSP, MCTS with the following.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1. Industry experienced Trainer*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2. Quality ifrastructure*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]3. robust real life projects*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]4. 100% job assistance*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]5. Quality Training *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]just go to JODO institute. 
*[/FONT]
Jodo Institute is a Training Division of Apyl Software & Systems Ltd. Apyl is currently engaged in customer servicing and technical support of over 16,000 worldwide end-customers. Apyl is a company, which provides services for Technical Support, Web Development, Hosting, Servers, Data Centre Management operations, GPS & Remote 
Survey projects business consultancy. We are in the business since 1995. Our expertise lies in working on cutting edge IT technologies.
*[FONT=&quot]For more details contact:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Jodo Institute*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]A-2 IInd Floor,Okhla Phase-1.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]NewDelhi-110020.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Phone:011-41629430 *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Email:info@jodoinstitute.com*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Website: www.jodoinstitute.com*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]


----------



## confused (Jul 8, 2009)

hey can any seniors tell me what these courses are for??


----------



## Rajiv.bhargava85 (Aug 27, 2009)

This article may help you finding good training institute. Please read at the weblink as below

*hotjobs.yahoo.com/answers-20090124223118AAqopgB


----------

